# Cut up some Osage driftwood today.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 25, 2015)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8280_zps9t5h3tne.jpghttp://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8282_zps5jovwjxh.jpg
I think I have enough to make a couple calls......real tight grain plenty of iridescence and gold color....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking wood you got there! @Molokai recently made an osage handle that broke near the pin. I recall it being x-cut. Is it because of the big pores?


----------



## Molokai (Jul 5, 2015)

Strider said:


> Nice looking wood you got there! @Molokai recently made an osage handle that broke near the pin. I recall it being x-cut. Is it because of the big pores?


i told you it was because the wood was in high twenties, not dry yet.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2015)

more then likely because of moisture problems...even as large as the pores are the osage seems to be pretty well dense through and through.


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (Aug 12, 2015)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8280_zps9t5h3tne.jpghttp://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8282_zps5jovwjxh.jpg
> I think I have enough to make a couple calls......real tight grain plenty of iridescence and gold color....


your making me green with envy


----------

